# D&d es-31c



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I have a 31B. Do you know the specs for the C? I expect the reason for the low end of the rating would be for cooling. If you're running at under 72V it won't be spinning fast enough to self cool. 

I think you'd be fine running at the lower voltage (aside from being extra sluggy) if you added a forced air blower for the motor.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I have a 31B. Do you know the specs for the C? I expect the reason for the low end of the rating would be for cooling. If you're running at under 72V it won't be spinning fast enough to self cool.
> 
> I think you'd be fine running at the lower voltage (aside from being extra sluggy) if you added a forced air blower for the motor.


 
The ES=31C info is on this site http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/mo-es-31c.htm It can go up to 144vdc


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I have a 31B. Do you know the specs for the C? I expect the reason for the low end of the rating would be for cooling. If you're running at under 72V it won't be spinning fast enough to self cool.
> 
> I think you'd be fine running at the lower voltage (aside from being extra sluggy) if you added a forced air blower for the motor.


I will run this motor at 72v and up,I will not go 48v on this one.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

otp57 said:


> I will run this motor at 72v and up,I will not go 48v on this one.


I got a lead on a 1221b so I can now run the vw at 120vdc and 60mph I can be happy with that in a VW bug.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

You will like that. Should do a bit better than 60. Just be easy because of the smaller motor but you should be fine. Smaller motors can run a bit higher rpm too.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> You will like that. Should do a bit better than 60. Just be easy because of the smaller motor but you should be fine. Smaller motors can run a bit higher rpm too.


I am air cooling the motor and most of the time this is going to be a display car.


----------

